# Menards - Mastercraft Solid Core Prehung 6 Panel - Decent?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> I starting hanging door slabs in my own jambs for this reason...
> 
> Bevel the slab.
> 
> ...


Isn't it a pain painting the raw wood? I can get pine doors like that for $100/pc but figured it wouldn't be worth it to deal with priming them/raised grain/sanding etc. 

I figured if a guy wants to go white it is always better to get something pre-primed that is made of more of a masonite type material. Paints up so much smoother. Pine is so soft also??? Not the most durable...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh,
I think it will stay flat(profile ) .....they are so short....where are they going to go.....:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Spencer said:


> They call it a solid core but its foam filled. It's the Memorial Day sale.


Sounds like masonites safe and sound door. They said it was solid but try putting a screw in it....it's filled with something very soft.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Spencer said:


> Isn't it a pain painting the raw wood? I can get pine doors like that for $100/pc but figured it wouldn't be worth it to deal with priming them/raised grain/sanding etc.
> 
> I figured if a guy wants to go white it is always better to get something pre-primed that is made of more of a masonite type material. Paints up so much smoother. Pine is so soft also??? Not the most durable...


I don't get to decide what materials people want on every job. They wanted real stile and rail doors with real panels. Those are as close as you get for $85 a door.

Some people like "old school" stuff, this is what they wanted and there isn't anything wrong with that.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> I don't get to decide what materials people want on every job. They wanted real stile and rail doors with real panels. Those are as close as you get for $85 a door.
> 
> Some people like "old school" stuff, this is what they wanted and there isn't anything wrong with that.


Sounds good. Only reason I asked is the people that I'm doing this job for mentioned that they saw menards prehung solid pine door for $100. I discouraged them saying that from a painter's standpoint the finished product will not be as good as that of a decent quality pre-primed door. I was just curious what your reasoning was.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Those are the doors I have in my house.

I wouldn't exactly call them solid core, but they don't feel hollow.

I bought half of them at one time, and then Menards had a Black Friday sale and I bought the other half.

The first half had pine jambs that were primed and were decent. 

The second half (from Black Friday) had particleboard jambs with some kind of thick paper wrapped over it. It painted fine, but peeled a little at the hinges. I just glued it back down.

I didn't think to check the jambs because they were covered in cardboard, but check yours if you buy them. :thumbsup:


----------

